# when do you take ure growth



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright guys for the people who run growth for longer periods of time etc.

do you shoot

in the am?

pre bed?

IM?

subq?

which have u tried, noticed any difference and which do you prefer.

I ran pre bed subq for my show and worked well. am trying in the am IM now to see if i notice any difference. only been a week so hard to tell yet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tried them all saw no real difference to be honest i prefer night IM shots just for convenience


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL I just posted a question about growth in hilly's journal and there you are paul ...

Have a friend [same one I asked you for advie on the other day Paul]:

doing 4ius per day/6 days per wk - is this ok ? he has been running it for 4 weeks and is not noticing any benefits [somotropin soon to be changed to hyge] should he up it when he gets the hyge or not ????

Mucho appreciation peeps ;-)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

4 weeks at 4iu's will not show a huge change to be honest unless he is 40-50yrs old.....can i ask what he is expecting?

next time call woman....lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> 4 weeks at 4iu's will not show a huge change to be honest unless he is 40-50yrs old.....can i ask what he is expecting?
> 
> next time call woman....lol


yeah that's what I thought to be fair - think he wanted silky hair :lol: :lol:

I keep meaning to call - it's over due, have many queries for you  ..will ring tomorrow if you are free :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thursday is better as i will be travelling so plenty of spare time....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> thursday is better as i will be travelling so plenty of spare time....


God :cursing: ...MEN :lol: :lol: :lol: - always obeying every whim and fancy I am :whistling:

ok I will call you on thursday :thumb:

cheers Paul

ooh hope the diet is going well too !

sorry hilly - hijacked ya ;-)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dnt worry jem not an issue. cheers paul


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I'm going to split my dosing to multiple shots per day when I start back on, currently using ghrp/ghrh and will switch to gh for the last few weeks upto my show


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Did a bit of research and it seemd that taking multiple shots was the best thing to do, I always did 2.5IU as soon as I got out of bed then 2.5IU just before sleep.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

In the past I have always done sub-q before bed.

Now on the blast I'm doing all shots IM split 4 times throughout the day - upon waking, before training, after training, before bed.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

interesting stuff guys, any reasons why for ure chosen methods.

I have tried split am and pre bed for 3 weeks and didnt notice a blind bit of difference if im honest. maybe should have given it longer. felt if anything i held more water


----------



## frenchbb (Apr 9, 2006)

i would say it depends of how many iu's you are taking and if with slin .

what i like with slin and ghrp's , 3 times per day minimum ( see datbetrue protocol )

if just gh , and low amount , night , bedtime

if just gh , higher amount ( over 10 ) , morning and night .

i got less water splitting , more if taking post session with slin or all in one big shoot .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

if you blast it dont matter 4x10iu mornin pwo and bed.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

french bb/mal cheers guys.

im currently running gh 4iu per day mon-fri during pct then ghrp6 on weekends. going to add some slin in pre workout next week with ghrp6 pwo.

just so many mixed opinions on when to take the growth. i have been doing it IM in the am pre cardio but may just switch back to pre bed as havnt noticed much difference to be fair.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> tried them all saw no real difference to be honest i prefer night IM shots just for convenience


ditto tried all of them notice no difference


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

do the IM shots hurt? which muscle do you prefer to use for growth site injection?


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Saw no different with dosing once, multiple times, morning, night, etc. I just shoot 10iu pwo with 10iu slin and im good to go 5 times a week.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I believe for fat loss that lipolysis is increased with frequency of dosing, all other factors being constant.

How this would translate into real world results is a different matter as always though


----------

